# Denon AVR-1613 with Energy Take Classic 5.1 Problems



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I recently received a Denon AVR-1613 receiver with the Energy Take Classic 5.1 home theater system, and so far I am pretty disappointed, but I think it quite honestly is my fault.

If someone could simply run me through what kind of crossover settings work best, that would be great. I'm not getting the bass I was hoping for out of this system. I know Audyssey can be kind of with subwoofer setup, so I have been trying to tweak the settings myself, but nothing is working.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey there, may I ask are you running Audyssey correctly? Meaning are you using a tripod for the mic and is the mic placed at ear level on the seats you sit on?
Also how large is the room that your in?


----------



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

Sure thing.

Yes, I have the setup microphone set at ear level. Sadly, my room is ridiculously small at 10x10.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Where is the seating located in the room? A 10x10 room is really hard to work with because its a perfect square and sound waves will cancel each other out due to reflection off walls. 
If your seating is close to centre its not ideal.


----------



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, the seating is a little off center along with the speakers and TV, but they still make a perfect square.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally you want all speakers crossed over at 80Hz. Its been my experience that Audyssey tends to set the sub level to low and usually needs to be raised about 3db


----------



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay, so should I go to the speaker setup and set crossover frequency for all satellites to 80hz and then set the LPF for LFE at 80hz as well?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, thats a good place to start. make sure dynamic EQ is on (if the denon has it).


----------



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

I will try this out thanks! It could be a placement issue, so I may attempt a sub-crawl as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, the sub crawl is a great test. Also pulling the speakers out from the wall at least a foot can help a fair bit.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With the Take 5's using a 3 inch woofer, I am afraid you really need to go higher than 80hz. I am guessing 120-140hz is probably a better crossover point. Granted this is not ideal for the subwoofer, but it is definitely the lesser of 2 evils.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

